# Business Name?



## cosmocat (Apr 25, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

 I saw a few post like this but I need help. I'm in need of a creative name for my business. I want something without my name in it. Maybe I can add it at the end but I don't want to get that personal. I'm a licensed Cosmetologist, but before that I went to makeup school. 

I need a business name that is creative and simple because I'm working under some one else's company. She does the hair I do the makeup but we are separate businesses.   

I'm doing weddings which I don't plan to do forever but for now I need a catchy name to keep up with the big boys in my area.

(I have played with my own name I just don't want it, here there are alot of wannabe makeup artist that use their own name) 


Thank you!


----------

